# In Memory of Chloe



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

My Sweet Baby, Chloe, was put to sleep today. She was almost 15 years old and had become more and more ill. Holding her after she was put to sleep was so precious, she looked so sweet and peaceful. I adopted Chloe from an animal shelter when she was only 6 weeks old. She has been with me ever since. It was an awful feeling to leave the vet's office with an empty pet carrier and to know that I left my beautiful baby's body behind for cremation. I wish I could turn back the clock and return to her days as a precocious and funny cat, but life continues and Chloe is gone. I will create a memorial area in my garden for her--near some grass and concrete--she loved to eat grass and roll all over the concrete when I would let her play outside. Last night she got to spend a little time outside and she just rolled and rolled. I am glad she got that enjoyment one last time. 




















I will miss you Chloe, terribly. I hope you know how much I loved you and how much it pained me to decide it was time to ease you into heaven. You were beautiful on earth and I know God will give you a beautiful coat of fur and those same penetrating green eyes in heaven.

I love you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

God bless you. This is a terrible time in your life. God knows every sparrow that falls, so you know He is welcoming Chloe. What a beautiful cat and, I'm sure, a wonderful little friend. I'm sure she is surrounded by infinite love and putting a smile on the faces of the angels. 

I so wish I could say something to ease your pain, lilaccat. I know how painful this is. But I believe you and Chloe will be reunited. What a special and loving mommy you were to her. You're in my prayers.


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> God bless you. This is a terrible time in your life. God knows every sparrow that falls, so you know He is welcoming Chloe. What a beautiful cat and, I'm sure, a wonderful little friend. I'm sure she is surrounded by infinite love and putting a smile on the faces of the angels.
> 
> I so wish I could say something to ease your pain, lilaccat. I know how painful this is. But I believe you and Chloe will be reunited. What a special and loving mommy you were to her. You're in my prayers.


Jeanie,
Thank you for what you said. It has been a horrible day and my puffy eyes are proof of it. I keep catching myself thinking things like "Chloe likes, Chloe is" and then I remember that now it is "Chloe liked, Chloe was..." That makes me so sad. I hope animals go to heaven, because I would love to see Chloe again. Chloe was always my special baby. She never really liked anyone but me and no one else ever seemed to understand how amazing Chloe was. She was so quiet and sweet, but not always real smart! I just have so much guilt because there was no way to explain it to her. She went so peacefully and very quickly. I have always been weird around dead bodies (I have never had to go to a funeral or see a dead body of anyone close to me) and was nervous that I would feel strange around Chloe and not want to touch her, but it felt like the most normal thing to scoop up her little body and cuddle her. I just sat there holding her body and petting her, telling her how sorry I was and the whole time my brain was telling me that she was gone. I am so glad that I held her, I just can not express that enough. When I left, I placed her body on the exam table, wrapped in a blanket, except for her face and I made sure her eyes were closed. She looked like she was sleeping and was at peace. Well, thank you for listening to this rambling. I just needed to tell someone how natural it felt to hold my precious baby's body.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your precious friend and companion Chloe. Rest in peace pretty girl.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry hun. Seems like we shall be grieving together to day. <<hugs>>  I'm glad she got a day to really enjoy herself. Just know she's looking down on you, happy and proud that you were there for her.

Believe me I understand what you are saying. I just held Ketesh for a minute this morning. I tried to close her little eyes, but they wouldn't stay shut. I'm glad you had a good experience in saying goodbye. It doesn't make it easier, but it's better somehow.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aww, thats very sad, my cat was put down im may, and its so hard, i think about him every day, ive no doubt that theyve gone to heven, and one day we will be reunited, but i know exactly how you feel, i would give anything to hug my cat one last time, im so sorry again, at least shes not in any pain now, and im sure she watching over you


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry about Chloe.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm sorry about Chloe, she was a beautiful cat. She'll be waiting at the bridge for you, rolling around on the concrete and eating grass. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for all your kind words. I am doing better than I was a few days ago, but sometimes it will just hit me that she is gone. I will be going through my day like normal and then all of the sudden I will remember that it isn't like my former normal, Chloe is gone and I have to adjust to this new normal. Sometimes it just seems impossible that she is gone. She has been a part of my life for 15 years and now, poof, she is gone. I miss her, but I am becoming more and more sure that I made the right decision. I just hope she understands.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

You did the right thing by her, even though it's hard to let her go. She's at peace now after 15 happy years of being loved and cared for by you. Your last act toward her was one of compassion and love. Of course she understands.

RIP Chloe. All the best to you, Lilac.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I went through the same with Mitsie and it does take awhile to get over the hurt. She is now happy and healthy in heaven waiting for your time to join her.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Im so sorry for your loss, she's in a better place now


----------

